

English's Bleak Future as a Lingua Franca - willchang
http://www.forbes.com/2008/02/21/future-english-chinese-tech-cx_no_language_sp08_0221lingua.html

======
willchang
I submitted this because it is an interesting thought experiment involving the
popularity of a real (non-machine) language. How many things do real linguas
franca have in common with dominant programming languages?

